# Pedal powered cars PERFECT for DIY EV!!



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

The Pedal Powered cars would be the perfect concept for a DIY EV build!

Pedal Powered Porsche GT3:









Pedal Powered Hyundai Azera:


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

That first pic looks way cooler than the final product, would also have less wind resistance than gold foil.

Would love to see the cost breakdown for the project.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

1st pic is of a 2 door. Final is a 4 door..........


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

Coley said:


> 1st pic is of a 2 door. Final is a 4 door..........


1st pic is of a Porsche. Final is a Hyundai..........


----------

